# Smallest Tarantula Species?



## Mojo1602 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just out of interest, what is the smallest tarantula you can get? (as an adult, that is!) I know there's the paraphysa sp "pygmaea" which is pretty small, but can you get any smaller than that?:flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

yep, some of the dwarf Cyriocosmus species max out at just over an inch legspan :flrt: google Cyriocosmus elegans, they are so sweet!

I don't know if any are smaller than that.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Some Cyriocosmus are small as adults, elegans is one of them, i had 2 adult females, that where about 2.5cm leg span , there are other dwarf species, cant remember which of top of me head at the mo though, Plesiophrictus is one hehe , ive got 2 dwarf Aphonopelmas too,


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've some dwarfs , as well as the Paraphysa 'pygmea' mentions , I also have a Cyriocosmus elegans as well as some Yamia sp. 'Koh Samui' , Y.baeri and a Plesiophrictus sp. 'India' .

Apart from the Y.'Koh Samui' those linked are all fully grown females .


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

I have some Cyriocosmus bertae atm but hope to get some Cyriocosmus elegans, Cyriocosmus ritae, Cyriocosmus sellatus and some Hapalopus sp "Pumpkin patch" love the dwarf T's so cute :flrt:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Most Euathlus sp. are pretty small and docile, I think mine was only 2" LS but that's big compared to some of the other mentioned.


----------

